# KY-QF9700 lan usb adapter with android



## micgerste

Hi I just bought a KY-QF9700 lan usb adapter to use on an android tablet(toshiba AT100) but I do not know how to install the drivers for this device on an android or even if it can be done
Any help really appreciated
Thanks


----------



## joeten

Hi see if any of these can help how to install drivers for a KY-QF9700 lan usb adapter - Google Search


----------



## micgerste

joeten said:


> Hi see if any of these can help how to install drivers for a KY-QF9700 lan usb adapter - Google Search


Hi joeten
Thanks iv already been through the google thing and others but thanks for your reply
I just thought someone may have used this device with android and may have been able to help me


----------



## joeten

Hi try in the android area make a thread with a link to this one Android OS - Tech Support Forum hopefully someone can help


----------



## spunk.funk

moved thread to Android Forum for better results.


----------



## joeten

Thanks should have done that Doh!


----------



## micgerste

Thanks very much spunkfunk and joeten


----------

